# Cant Z.1007



## Snautzer01 (Feb 8, 2015)

Captured, here at Vicenza Italy


----------



## Wurger (Feb 8, 2015)




----------



## vikingBerserker (Feb 8, 2015)

Excellent!


----------



## Graeme (Feb 9, 2015)

He/she wasn't having much luck in recognising a CANT Z.1007.


----------



## Wurger (Feb 9, 2015)




----------



## Capt. Vick (Feb 9, 2015)

The bottom one is a SM 82?

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Graeme (Feb 10, 2015)

Capt. Vick said:


> The bottom one is a SM 82?



I believe so Jim.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 10, 2015)

Less cockpit windows for the SM82.


----------



## Wurger (Feb 10, 2015)

Capt. Vick said:


> The bottom one is a SM 82?



Yep she is. Also the caption of the shot above is wrong. It is a Cant Z.1007 but not the S.M.79 Sparviero.


The other images of Cant Z.1007. Please notice two variants of the tail used for the plane.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Feb 10, 2015)

Totally missed that!

Love an H-tail!


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 15, 2015)

Nice shots! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 28, 2016)

Sciacca, Sicilië








Start in Sciacca, Sicilië


----------



## Wurger (Jan 28, 2016)




----------

